# The great MPMF smoke out



## Pranic (Jul 3, 2007)

:woohoo: I am so bored, just sittin here and at the moment listening to chicago... oooooh saturday in the park... ohhh i think it was the 4th of july   yeah i'm really bored... so whats up all?


----------



## berserker (Jul 3, 2007)

your listening to Chicago:holysheep: I didnt think anyone listened to that any more.I am just kidding.Here as long as you are bored,I will play you a song on here it goes:fid: :ignore:


----------



## Mutt (Jul 3, 2007)

hey I'm drinkin sam adams watching criss angel mind freak and folding laundry :woohoo:


----------



## Pranic (Jul 3, 2007)

mind freak is a good show... i likes it.   whats the laundry smell like??


----------



## Buju (Jul 3, 2007)

Mutt said:
			
		

> and folding laundry :woohoo:


 
LOL

I am watching Futurerama, just got done smoking (again) and eating a bowl of rice. 

Oh and annoying my wife because she isn't stoned.


----------



## Mutt (Jul 3, 2007)

damn, your right futurama is on time to change the channel. Soon it will be Auquateen. but the laundry smells like...clean laundry..never understood the whole "fresh scent" label...smells like dryer sheets to me..nuthin fresh about it...just dryer sheet chemical smell.:hitchair:


----------



## TheStickyIcky (Jul 3, 2007)

I'm BORED as well. I'm watching Family Guy and drinking Ice Tea.


----------



## Buju (Jul 3, 2007)

Yep this is one of my fave family guys eps!


----------



## TheStickyIcky (Jul 3, 2007)

Seems to be pretty funny so far.


----------



## berserker (Jul 3, 2007)

Got to love stewie:hubba:


----------



## Pranic (Jul 3, 2007)

man ya'll are making me miss cable...


----------



## Mutt (Jul 3, 2007)

oops got side tracked dirty jobs is on...so much for the fourth landing on hump day (wed). 
Think a lot are bored.

BTW who wants to shoot that JW wentworth guy???? Talk about a bottom feeder.


----------



## Pranic (Jul 3, 2007)

i'd be alot less bored if i had some smokage..   hey i have a question for money motivated people... how can i make 300 dollars in 7 days...


----------



## Buju (Jul 3, 2007)

berserker71 said:
			
		

> Got to love stewie:hubba:


 
Stewie freakin rocks.


----------



## TheStickyIcky (Jul 3, 2007)

I usually do a little "prostitution" when I'm in a bind. It's not as bad as everyone thinks.


----------



## Pranic (Jul 3, 2007)

ok.. how eactly were you selling yourself out.. your knowledge.. cos i'm sure it wasn't ur body... i'm serious though i need 300 in 7 days and i can't figure how the heck to do it...


----------



## Mutt (Jul 3, 2007)

huh????


----------



## Buju (Jul 3, 2007)

TheStickyIcky said:
			
		

> I usually do a little "prostitution" when I'm in a bind. It's not as bad as everyone thinks.


 
LOL stop that. I lost some rice on that one.


----------



## Mutt (Jul 3, 2007)

go to the bar and do a "trade" otherwise do it the ole "fashioned way"


----------



## TheStickyIcky (Jul 3, 2007)

Pranic said:
			
		

> ok.. how eactly were you selling yourself out.. your knowledge.. cos i'm sure it wasn't ur body... i'm serious though i need 300 in 7 days and i can't figure how the heck to do it...



Don't be so sure.:hubba: I'm a sexy piece of meat. 

No, seriously. I don't know. A job?


----------



## Mutt (Jul 3, 2007)

TheStickyIcky said:
			
		

> Don't be so sure.:hubba: I'm a sexy piece of meat.
> 
> No, seriously. I don't know. A job?


 
what kind of job....:evil: :shocked: :rofl:


----------



## Pranic (Jul 3, 2007)

yeah well even if i got a job i wouldn't be cut a check until the next week, and either way i'd be screwed... ya know.. just was lookin for some ideas on how to make fast cash.


----------



## TheStickyIcky (Jul 3, 2007)

Mutt said:
			
		

> what kind of job....:evil: :shocked: :rofl:



The kind that starts with B and ends with Low Job.


----------



## Mutt (Jul 3, 2007)

Pranic said:
			
		

> yeah well even if i got a job i wouldn't be cut a check until the next week, and either way i'd be screwed... ya know.. just was lookin for some ideas on how to make fast cash.


 
No checks Cash only.


----------



## TheStickyIcky (Jul 3, 2007)

Mutt said:
			
		

> No checks Cash only.



LMAO.


----------



## Pranic (Jul 3, 2007)

my skills include smoking pot.. growing pot.. sleeping.. and i can type... thats about it lol  anyone wanna employee me.. lol


----------



## Pranic (Jul 3, 2007)

humm i could go strip for the cash... but i dunno... i can't dance in heels


----------



## Dewayne (Jul 3, 2007)

haha lol, how'd i miss out on all this? i didn't get any emails saying all this posting was going on! lol

~burn One~
Dewayne


----------



## Dewayne (Jul 3, 2007)

"hence strip" just walk up there int hem and STRIP them off! lol, it's fool proof, then all you have to do is make a few guys think you're liking them, strip and get down with a pole haha.

~burn One~
Dewayne


----------



## Pranic (Jul 3, 2007)

ur lucky u just walked in on the posting dewayne... i was just about ready to dance in my bra and panties for tips.. haha... j/k


----------



## Mutt (Jul 4, 2007)

Pranic said:
			
		

> my skills include smoking pot.. growing pot.. sleeping.. and i can type... thats about it lol anyone wanna employee me.. lol


 
Can you pole dance doing all this at the exact same time you will have a money maker.


----------



## TheStickyIcky (Jul 4, 2007)

Pranic said:
			
		

> humm i could go strip for the cash... but i dunno... i can't dance in heels



I have some extra cash and there is no need for heels.


----------



## Buju (Jul 4, 2007)

Mutt said:
			
		

> Can you pole dance doing all this at the exact same time you will have a money maker.


 
LMAO oh man


----------



## Pranic (Jul 4, 2007)

mutt ur right though i could go hustle horny guys at the bar... let them buy me a drink... talk with them a bit.. and when they wanna buy another drink say i still gotta beer, and tell them i'll take the money though and buy it when i'm done.. heck i've gotten money from guys at the bar just to let them watch me kiss a girl... i might have to go hustle the bars tonight


----------



## Dewayne (Jul 4, 2007)

Nah, i've seen you on messenger, i doubt you're kidding LOL!!! jk'ing but yeah...

~Burn One~
Dewayne


----------



## Pranic (Jul 4, 2007)

if i could pole dance and grow pot at the same time i so would.


----------



## Buju (Jul 4, 2007)

What's this messenger?


----------



## Pranic (Jul 4, 2007)

i'll be honest i've done some dirty things for money...


----------



## Dewayne (Jul 4, 2007)

haha! yeah, or you can just go get one of your girls and find some guy who's willing to watch a show haha. Fun for you, money in your pocket, perversion satisfied for some father who hasn't gotten laid sense his last birthday, and problems solved! haha.

~Burn One~
Dewayne


----------



## Mutt (Jul 4, 2007)

Pranic said:
			
		

> mutt ur right though i could go hustle horny guys at the bar... let them buy me a drink... talk with them a bit.. and when they wanna buy another drink say i still gotta beer, and tell them i'll take the money though and buy it when i'm done.. heck i've gotten money from guys at the bar just to let them watch me kiss a girl... i might have to go hustle the bars tonight


 
I think you sig said it all ... BINGO!!!!


----------



## TheStickyIcky (Jul 4, 2007)

Whats everyone watching now? I'm watching Cruel Intentions in HD, waiting for ATHF to come on. I don't like robot chicken.


----------



## Buju (Jul 4, 2007)

Pranic said:
			
		

> i'll be honest i've done some dirty things for money...


 
We have all night. Do go on.


----------



## Dewayne (Jul 4, 2007)

lol she's always coming out with the "i'll be honest ------" haha! in the "----"'s add some wild crazy thing and you'll come up with something that pranic has prolly done lmao!

~Burn One~
Dewayne


----------



## Buju (Jul 4, 2007)

TheStickyIcky said:
			
		

> Whats everyone watching now? I'm watching Cruel Intentions in HD, waiting for ATHF to come on. I don't like robot chicken.


 
adult swim getting bored with it though.


----------



## Mutt (Jul 4, 2007)

TheStickyIcky said:
			
		

> Whats everyone watching now? I'm watching Cruel Intentions in HD, waiting for ATHF to come on. I don't like robot chicken.


 
Still watching dirt jobs re-runs. but cruel intentions is a def. good flick.


----------



## TheStickyIcky (Jul 4, 2007)

Pranic said:
			
		

> i'll be honest i've done some dirty things for money...



I wish we had the "This thread is useless without pics" smiley.


----------



## Dewayne (Jul 4, 2007)

T-Bone73 said:
			
		

> We have all night. Do go on.


 
lmao, sooo how much money are you willing to dish out to her? lol.

~Burn One~
Dewayne


----------



## Mutt (Jul 4, 2007)

:evil: 





			
				TheStickyIcky said:
			
		

> I wish we had the "This thread is useless without pics" smiley.


----------



## Dewayne (Jul 4, 2007)

Yup, i'm waiting on ATHF to come on, after ATHF i think i'll throw in a dvd or something.

~Burn One~
Dewayne


----------



## Buju (Jul 4, 2007)

Dewayne said:
			
		

> lmao, sooo how much money are you willing to dish out to her? lol.
> 
> ~Burn One~
> Dewayne


 
Well considering I spent all my money on the weed I am now enjoying, not much lol


----------



## Dewayne (Jul 4, 2007)

Mutt said:
			
		

> :evil:


 
haha, that smiley does say it all!

~Burn One~
Dewayne


----------



## Pranic (Jul 4, 2007)

i'm watching ya'll post thats what i'm doing... been doing all day.. took care of my plants this morning and been sittin on this forum all day.. i lead a boring life.. 

" lol she's always coming out with the "i'll be honest ------" haha! in the "----"'s add some wild crazy thing and you'll come up with something that pranic has prolly done lmao! "

   so add something in that blank.. and i'll tell you if i've done it.


----------



## Mutt (Jul 4, 2007)

Dewayne said:
			
		

> lmao, sooo how much money are you willing to dish out to her? lol.
> 
> ~Burn One~
> Dewayne


 
I gotta a few bucks to throw just to see wher this could go.


----------



## Dewayne (Jul 4, 2007)

T-Bone73 said:
			
		

> Well considering I spent all my money on the weed I am now enjoying, not much lol


 
haha, sounds like you might need to get up on stage with her and fondle the pole!!

~Burn One~
Dewayne


----------



## Pranic (Jul 4, 2007)

did you happen to see a pic of me last night dewayne.. i can't remember if i had it up or not... if so ... how much would you be willing to spend on me.. haha


----------



## TheStickyIcky (Jul 4, 2007)

Sarah Michelle Gellar and Reese Witherspoon are freakin' hawt in this movie.


----------



## Buju (Jul 4, 2007)

Dewayne said:
			
		

> haha, sounds like you might need to get up on stage with her and fondle the pole!!
> 
> ~Burn One~
> Dewayne


 
:holysheep: 
Umm you don't want to see that lol


----------



## TheStickyIcky (Jul 4, 2007)

I wanna see pictures.


----------



## Dewayne (Jul 4, 2007)

haha, *i'll be honest "i've put on a show for a guy with my girl friend for money" lol.

~Burn One~
Dewayne


----------



## Pranic (Jul 4, 2007)

best part of cruel intentions is when the two girls are in the park and she is teachin her how to kiss... yumm


----------



## Pranic (Jul 4, 2007)

.... not for money, but close.. just for fun.. and it was on a web cam  haha


----------



## TheStickyIcky (Jul 4, 2007)

I went to a strip club on my 18th Bday. I had to go up on stage for a lap dance from all the girls. I thought. They took all my clothes off except my boxers and tied them to the pole and threw them out of reach. Then they told me if I wanted them back I had to swing around the pole. I did.  lol. My friends took pictures.


----------



## Dewayne (Jul 4, 2007)

nah there was like 4 girls plus me in that convo, there wasn't pictures showing.

~burn One~
Dewayne


----------



## Buju (Jul 4, 2007)

Dewayne said:
			
		

> haha, *i'll be honest "i've put on a show for a guy with my girl friend for money" lol.
> 
> ~Burn One~
> Dewayne


 
What is this truth or dare? LOL

Do you have a website Pranic?


----------



## Dewayne (Jul 4, 2007)

See, i might as well put "i'll be honest "i've done everything possible to do" lmao.

~Burn One~
Dewayne


----------



## Pranic (Jul 4, 2007)

i should.. i could make money off of that.. lol   oooh and i can even add a phone line...


----------



## Pranic (Jul 4, 2007)

not everything..... there was this one time at band camp... lol


----------



## Dewayne (Jul 4, 2007)

hehe, does she? you haven't seen it? it's like 3 dollars a min but it's worth it! haha jk, i don't think she does anyways.

~Burn One~
Dewayne


----------



## Buju (Jul 4, 2007)

Pranic said:
			
		

> i should.. i could make money off of that.. lol oooh and i can even add a phone line...


 
See, there you go. I bet you wouldn't even have to work lol


----------



## Dewayne (Jul 4, 2007)

Pranic said:
			
		

> not everything..... there was this one time at band camp... lol


 
Do tell me you cleaned off the instruments before leaving so the poor band members wouldn't be tasting something they didn't want to? LOL! 

~Burn One~
Dewayne


----------



## Pranic (Jul 4, 2007)

nah just sit infront of the computer naked talking to guys.. i dunno i like clothes thats my problem


----------



## Dewayne (Jul 4, 2007)

T-Bone73 said:
			
		

> See, there you go. I bet you wouldn't even have to work lol


 
hahaha! Not as long as Tbone had money and access to your site LOL!!

~Burn One~
Dewayne


----------



## Pranic (Jul 4, 2007)

of course, wouldn't want someone i don't know tasting my hahaha... yeah.. i'll leave it at that


----------



## Buju (Jul 4, 2007)

Dewayne said:
			
		

> hahaha! Not as long as Tbone had money and access to your site LOL!!
> 
> ~Burn One~
> Dewayne


 
Haha maybe I can get a 14 day trial.


----------



## Dewayne (Jul 4, 2007)

Yeah, that's about all you'd have to do, sit in front of the computer and only strip down all the way when you went "private" when you wre getting paid. lol.

~Burn One~
Dewayne


----------



## Pranic (Jul 4, 2007)

10 day trial.. and i'll think about it haha


----------



## Dewayne (Jul 4, 2007)

T-Bone73 said:
			
		

> Haha maybe I can get a 14 day trial.


Yup, for 10 bucks a day! LOL!

~Burn One~
Dewayne


----------



## Mutt (Jul 4, 2007)

ok ok behave to a certain degree. gotta mod here somewhere...but have fun. 

Happy fourth enjoy. this thread will be closed tomorrow when everyone sobers up. 

it's a holiday and all other mods are asleep...make sure you kids keep it clean...somewhat.


----------



## Pranic (Jul 4, 2007)

so where is smokin mom this morning?? anyone talk to her?


----------



## Buju (Jul 4, 2007)

Pranic said:
			
		

> 10 day trial.. and i'll think about it haha


 
Sounds good. I will have to clear my schedule.


----------



## Dewayne (Jul 4, 2007)

Man, i've seen one of those sites when i was younger. The whole webcam one, my friends and i would go mess with them. But on their like site they'd have a "wish list" with like 1500 dollar rings on it, and people that are regulars that "use that person" actually BOUGHT them that stuff. It's crazy what a few pervs would do lol..

~Burn One~
Dewayne


----------



## Pranic (Jul 4, 2007)

mutt the problem is that i am sober..


----------



## Buju (Jul 4, 2007)

Mutt said:
			
		

> ok ok behave to a certain degree. gotta mod here somewhere...but have fun.
> 
> Happy fourth enjoy. this thread will be closed tomorrow when everyone sobers up.


 
I was waiting for that lol

Happy 4th Mutt


----------



## Dewayne (Jul 4, 2007)

Yes Sir Mutt! lol. And yeah i am talking to her right now.


----------



## Dewayne (Jul 4, 2007)

and yeah, Happy Fourth everyone!!! =) I should go smoke the rest of this blunt and use "the fourth" as an excuse..wait..it's my weed..i dont' need an excuse haha.

~Burn One~
Dewayne


----------



## Pranic (Jul 4, 2007)

well tell her to get her butt on heres....


----------



## Buju (Jul 4, 2007)

Blah you are an idiot to fall prey to that stuff. I got me wife. She's a pain in the rump but I she'll do lol


----------



## Pranic (Jul 4, 2007)

i wanna smoke a blunt too    i hate being poor..


----------



## TheStickyIcky (Jul 4, 2007)

I'm sober too.  I thought about trading in my sweet tea for a Bud light earlier. Decided against it though.


----------



## Pranic (Jul 4, 2007)

well take a toke for me.. blow the smoke my way..


----------



## Pranic (Jul 4, 2007)

i'm thinkin about goin and finishing my bottle of hypnotic... tired of being sober, but it's good to see i'm not the only one..  so hows the sweet tea treatin ya sticky?


----------



## Mutt (Jul 4, 2007)

heheheh ma IS watching LOL
Shes been here tryin to catch up...you kids runnin her ragged.


----------



## Dewayne (Jul 4, 2007)

hehe, i will! i'll smoke plenty for the all of us! Too bad they haven't invented some cyber travel stuff haha, we could be toking together  smokes on me tongith lmao!

~Burn One~
Dewayne


----------



## Pranic (Jul 4, 2007)

saaaweet, thanks for toking for me...


----------



## Dewayne (Jul 4, 2007)

mom doesn't show up under the "who's viewing"


----------



## Buju (Jul 4, 2007)

Mutt said:
			
		

> heheheh ma IS watching LOL
> Shes been here tryin to catch up...you kids runnin her ragged.


 
oh crap hehe


----------



## Mutt (Jul 4, 2007)

I guess I should tell everyone askin for help....all posts are on hold until after the fourth. its an MPMF party tonite  :woohoo:


----------



## Pranic (Jul 4, 2007)

well if you are watching out there mom  i promise i'm being good i swear.   and when i'm bad i'm better.. haha...


----------



## Dewayne (Jul 4, 2007)

Lol, i wish i could toke with ya, but umm prolly miles away lol.

~Burn One~
Dewayne


----------



## Buju (Jul 4, 2007)

Dewayne said:
			
		

> smokes on me tongith lmao!
> 
> ~Burn One~
> Dewayne


 
Where were you last week!


----------



## Mutt (Jul 4, 2007)

@ 1:00 EST smoke time for the forum


----------



## Pranic (Jul 4, 2007)

peeps askin for help... where????   *runs into the grow closet and puts her green warrior super woman spandex on*   ok now i'm ready... send ur questions my way muhahah!!


----------



## Dewayne (Jul 4, 2007)

Yeah, you guys better be good or mom'll get ya  haha.

~Burn One~
Dewayne


----------



## Pranic (Jul 4, 2007)

you east or west dewayne??


----------



## Mutt (Jul 4, 2007)

Dewayne said:
			
		

> Yeah, you guys better be good or mom'll get ya  haha.
> 
> ~Burn One~
> Dewayne


 
ma's drinkin tequila tonite


----------



## TheStickyIcky (Jul 4, 2007)

Tequilla makes her clothes fall off!:woohoo:


----------



## Pranic (Jul 4, 2007)

tequilla makes her clothes fall off right??


----------



## Pranic (Jul 4, 2007)

jinx you owe me a joint!


----------



## Mutt (Jul 4, 2007)

Pranic said:
			
		

> tequilla makes her clothes fall off right??


better ask her hubby. hahahhahahahaha


----------



## Buju (Jul 4, 2007)

Isn't that liquid crack? Haha I had a Tequlla phase. That stuff gets me in trouble.


----------



## Dewayne (Jul 4, 2007)

haha, i'm east, and i know what she's drinking, margaritas i believe. 

~Burn ONe~
Dewayne


----------



## Pranic (Jul 4, 2007)

hey hubby can i watch the tequilla make her clothes fall off??     humm i didn't hear an answer.. so thats a yes.. haha


----------



## Pranic (Jul 4, 2007)

i'm in the east to...    north or south??


----------



## Dewayne (Jul 4, 2007)

lol yeah, don't listen to mutt, Don't ask the hubby! lol.

~Burn One~
Dewayne


----------



## Dewayne (Jul 4, 2007)

South.


----------



## Dewayne (Jul 4, 2007)

and if it were you pranic he prolly wouldn't mind lmao.

~Burn One~
Dewayne


----------



## Pranic (Jul 4, 2007)

so  your south east.....    and i'm north east...    i'd guess.... south carolina for you..  but i'm prolly wrong


----------



## TheStickyIcky (Jul 4, 2007)

I live in the middle-east. lol.


----------



## Dewayne (Jul 4, 2007)

You're close enough. I used to live in the north east. i used to live in maine 

~Burn One~
Dewayne


----------



## Pranic (Jul 4, 2007)

lol....    so i'd guess sticky is from  TN but i'm prolly wrong


----------



## Mutt (Jul 4, 2007)

Dewayne said:
			
		

> lol yeah, don't listen to mutt, Don't ask the hubby! lol.
> 
> ~Burn One~
> Dewayne


ya know she's from Tx and he might have a BIG gun


----------



## Dewayne (Jul 4, 2007)

East coast For the win!!! haha

~Burn One~
Dewayne


----------



## Dewayne (Jul 4, 2007)

When you say "BIG gun" what do you mean Mutt? haha!!! and yeah i know she's from Tx 

~Burn One~
Dewayne


----------



## Buju (Jul 4, 2007)

NE too.


----------



## Dewayne (Jul 4, 2007)

and for sticky i'd say Virginia or a little bit more north


----------



## Pranic (Jul 4, 2007)

... humm that bottle of hypnotic is callin me....


----------



## Pranic (Jul 4, 2007)

as long as i am wearing bullet proof body armor i think i'll be fine mutt lol


----------



## Dewayne (Jul 4, 2007)

Hehe, then answer the call  

~Burn One~
Dewayne


----------



## Pranic (Jul 4, 2007)

yeah  but if i drink whats left.. then natures gonna be calling me all night


----------



## Mutt (Jul 4, 2007)

Dewayne said:
			
		

> When you say "BIG gun" what do you mean Mutt? haha!!! and yeah i know she's from Tx
> 
> ~Burn One~
> Dewayne


 
That would be a ? for her.  oh she's gonna kill me...poor girl been drinkin tequila and watchin us post. 
See Ma what happens when you go out drinkin and let the kids play.


----------



## Dewayne (Jul 4, 2007)

Then so be it haha.

~Burn One~
Dewayne


----------



## Dewayne (Jul 4, 2007)

haha, she's prolly laughing at us!

~Burn One~
Dewayne


----------



## Pranic (Jul 4, 2007)

well than... stop watching us post and join in...


----------



## Buju (Jul 4, 2007)

Hi Mom!


----------



## Pranic (Jul 4, 2007)

i can read drunk...


----------



## Dewayne (Jul 4, 2007)

Oh she can read i'm sure. The question is, trashed, can you keep up with all this? haha..
~Burn ONe~
Dewayne


----------



## TheStickyIcky (Jul 4, 2007)

You guys are dangerously close, but not right on. 

Come on mom! Join in on the fun!


----------



## Buju (Jul 4, 2007)

I can barely do it now. I think I will go smoke a bit more. Maybe I will slow down lol


----------



## Dewayne (Jul 4, 2007)

Lol yeah, was close for me too, but not right on  close enought hough haha.

~Burn One~
Dewayne


----------



## Mutt (Jul 4, 2007)

1 minute until the MPMF smoke out


----------



## Mutt (Jul 4, 2007)

Now!!!


----------



## Dewayne (Jul 4, 2007)

Smoking!!! =)

~Burn One~
Dewayne


----------



## Pranic (Jul 4, 2007)

but i have no smoke... it makes me sad


----------



## Mutt (Jul 4, 2007)

Happy Fourth Everyone...blowin Smoke To You Pranic!!!!


----------



## Dewayne (Jul 4, 2007)

*french inhale* well i wish we could all be together and smoke a few blunts or whatever. Have it all passing around, that'd be pretty cool! But i'm smoking for those who can't, if you can't smoke, drink, if you can't drink...go huff gas LOL jk!!!

~Burn One~
Dewayne


----------



## Buju (Jul 4, 2007)

Me too, Pranic!


----------



## Pranic (Jul 4, 2007)

... humm i have some super glue... i could huff that lol


----------



## Pranic (Jul 4, 2007)

this guy i know once smoked super glue.. he puked for like a half hour.. but he said he tripped after that.. i think he just poisioned himself... so to all kids.. don't smoke super glue


----------



## Buju (Jul 4, 2007)

Some day their will be a vitrual green room. Holographic and stuff.


----------



## Mutt (Jul 4, 2007)

The thread has been renamed



> The great MPMF smoke out


 
Thanks pranic for startin it. Turned out to be a MPMF teus. night party. :woohoo:


----------



## Dewayne (Jul 4, 2007)

haha, i'll smoke on that one mutt! =) Yeah thanks for keeping me unbored pranic! *blows smoke her way and tbones way* wish i could smoke with you guys, sorry!!

~Burn One~
Dewayne


----------



## Pranic (Jul 4, 2007)

i was thinkin of renting a cabin in the blue mts.   maybe we could all get together.... and smoke out around a nice campfire, and tell stories.. then get naked and run around like wild mt. people lol


----------



## Buju (Jul 4, 2007)

Mutt, that 1am smoke was a good idea. Haha

Thanks for the thread pranic! Dewanyne Sticky and Mutt!


----------



## Dewayne (Jul 4, 2007)

I think i'll let this blunt cool down and i'll take a hit or two of this hash and cap it off.

~Burn ONe~
Dewayne


----------



## Dewayne (Jul 4, 2007)

haha, sounds chill with me Pranic 

~Burn One~
Dewayne


----------



## Buju (Jul 4, 2007)

Yea tha would be sweet lol


----------



## Pranic (Jul 4, 2007)

eww hash tastes like poopy.. i've only had it once where it acctually tasted decent.


----------



## Pranic (Jul 4, 2007)

that would  prolly be in aug. though a few weeks before i go back to college


----------



## Mutt (Jul 4, 2007)

hey pranic....can I pimp your ride  sorry couldn't help it.


----------



## TheStickyIcky (Jul 4, 2007)

lol, I checked my User CP and saw "The great MPMF smokeout" and I was like uhhh, I didn't post in a thread title that?. lol.


----------



## Dewayne (Jul 4, 2007)

taste doesn't change the fact that i'm getting fried! =)

~Burn ONe~
Dewayne


----------



## Buju (Jul 4, 2007)

She needs a pimp. Oh wait, you decided against that line of work, right?


----------



## Mutt (Jul 4, 2007)

TheStickyIcky said:
			
		

> lol, I checked my User CP and saw "The great MPMF smokeout" and I was like uhhh, I didn't post in a thread title that?. lol.


 
how could I resist such a cool thread. 162 posts in under 4 hours.


----------



## Pranic (Jul 4, 2007)

i am the pimp... where's my money b****!


----------



## Dewayne (Jul 4, 2007)

haha i know right? MPMF Material right here =)

~Burn One~
Dewayne


----------



## Dewayne (Jul 4, 2007)

I'm glad i caught this post, i was bored as hell now it's all chill again lol..

~Burn One~
Dewayne


----------



## Buju (Jul 4, 2007)

Yeah, I was pretty bored. I annoyed my wife till she went to sleep then all I had was you guys lol


----------



## Pranic (Jul 4, 2007)

oh this is why i'm hott! yeah dis is why i'm hott!    you all love me .. you know it


----------



## TheStickyIcky (Jul 4, 2007)

Mutt said:
			
		

> how could I resist such a cool thread. 162 posts in under 4 hours.



But....what does the MF stand for? I'm really dense today. 

lol, I have 24 posts and counting in the last hour and 15 minutes.


----------



## Pranic (Jul 4, 2007)

"hey pranic....can I pimp your ride  sorry couldn't help it."

 as long as there is a naked woman on my hood it's all good


----------



## Buju (Jul 4, 2007)

TheStickyIcky said:
			
		

> But....what does the MF stand for? I'm really dense today.
> 
> lol, I have 24 posts and counting in the last hour and 15 minutes.


 
I wondered the same thing lol


----------



## TheStickyIcky (Jul 4, 2007)

T-Bone73 said:
			
		

> Yeah, I was pretty bored. I annoyed my wife till she went to sleep then all I had was you guys lol



lol, as she went to sleep you should have said "Well, if I knew it was that easy to get rid of ya..." and let your voice trail off.


----------



## Mutt (Jul 4, 2007)

TheStickyIcky said:
			
		

> But....what does the MF stand for? I'm really dense today.
> 
> lol, I have 24 posts and counting in the last hour and 15 minutes.


MF=Marijuana forum


----------



## Dewayne (Jul 4, 2007)

haha! nah don't do that. Man it just takes alot of shutting up to work a relationship. Starting it up like that isn't any good, sometimes even when you know you're right you just need to hush up and let them do their thing, they'll think about it and realize they were wrong. But yeah lol, that's just the way i see it maybe! 

~Burn One~
Dewayne


----------



## Buju (Jul 4, 2007)

TheStickyIcky said:
			
		

> lol, as she went to sleep you should have said "Well, if I knew it was that easy to get rid of ya..." and let your voice trail off.


 
Haha nice =)

Most of the time she can't deal with me when I am high unless she is too. She said she was "sick" today and couldn't smoke. Unless I can't breathe anymore more I am going to smoke or eat weed. I don't get her whole I don't feel like it. What is that all about?


----------



## Pranic (Jul 4, 2007)

ooo i'm too sexy for your party.. no way i'm disco dancing!  oh i'm a model and you know what i mean... oooh i shake my lil tush on the catwalk..    oh dang i forgot the stripping stage isn't a catwalk.. my bad i forgot..  damn the pot and the short term memory loss


----------



## Dewayne (Jul 4, 2007)

man, i've had some bronchitus once..god will that make you not smoke weed haha. I couldn't hardly breath..weed wasn't a question man. it was painstaking to not smoke it though. Buuut you do have the alternative. I've seen that interesting thread about the cracker, butter, and .6 of a gram of weed. Man we used to do stuff like that, it will BAKE you inside out haha. Couch like for sure.

~Burn One~
Dewayne


----------



## Pranic (Jul 4, 2007)

i don't care how sick i am.. even if i can't breath i'll still smoke... even with strep-throat.. i still smoked.. even though it hurt the high made the pain fade.. cos i forgot all about it


----------



## Buju (Jul 4, 2007)

Dewayne said:
			
		

> haha! nah don't do that. Man it just takes alot of shutting up to work a relationship. Starting it up like that isn't any good, sometimes even when you know you're right you just need to hush up and let them do their thing, they'll think about it and realize they were wrong. But yeah lol, that's just the way i see it maybe!
> 
> ~Burn One~
> Dewayne


 
Yea I bite my tongue so much it bleeds. I am sure she does too though lol

I can't wait to try the crackers!


----------



## Dewayne (Jul 4, 2007)

Yeah, i was going to make them but i never got around to it, i suppose i could now...well...haha nvm...i couldn't get out of this chair if i tried, but i'm still smoking for MPMF HAHA!! dunno when i should quit..but i'm como fried

~Burn One~
Dewayne


----------



## Pranic (Jul 4, 2007)

quit when you fall out of the chair.. then crawl back in it.. and do it all over again


----------



## Buju (Jul 4, 2007)

Yea don't go near the oven man


----------



## Mutt (Jul 4, 2007)

:joint:


----------



## Pranic (Jul 4, 2007)

haha! one day my friend was stoned at my house.. and wasn't thinking and instead of plugging in the crock-pot he put it on the burner... haha.. he burnt the heck outta that poor crock-pot.. so take T's advice.. don't use the stove


----------



## Dewayne (Jul 4, 2007)

Haha, Mutt knows what i mean eh? how's it taste bro??? You guys are awesome by the way 

~Burn One~
Dewayne


----------



## Mutt (Jul 4, 2007)

So who's drinkin?
whatcha drinkin?


----------



## Pranic (Jul 4, 2007)

.. ok i can't take it anymore.. i'm scraping the last lil bit of resin outta my pipe....


----------



## Dewayne (Jul 4, 2007)

Haha, well i think a lot before i take actions, i'm still in tact wheni smoke, i can tell right from wrong and i could do what i need, just don't think i feel like it haha. 

~Burn ONe~
Dewayne


----------



## Mutt (Jul 4, 2007)

Mutt said:
			
		

> So who's drinkin?
> whatcha drinkin?


 

we all know were are doin somethin.


----------



## Pranic (Jul 4, 2007)

ha my lil nephew is in my room... he's singing along with ludacris..    he's ova here going... ho... you's a ho!     hope he don't call no one that tomarrow haha


----------



## Pranic (Jul 4, 2007)

drinkin hypnotic in coke..   after i'm done with this i'm goin to go tap into my mom's bottle of cherry vodka


----------



## Buju (Jul 4, 2007)

Hope none of you are Yankee fans.  My friend here has been keeping me alive tonight.


----------



## Mutt (Jul 4, 2007)

Pranic said:
			
		

> ha my lil nephew is in my room... he's singing along with ludacris..


 
:stoned: :bolt:


----------



## Pranic (Jul 4, 2007)

i tell you what mutt, i am so proud of myself.. one of my threads made it onto a sticky.... i should give you a hug!


----------



## Dewayne (Jul 4, 2007)

sweet looking pipe man  and sip that drink a few good times for me pranic! 

~Burn ONe~
Dewayne


----------



## Dewayne (Jul 4, 2007)

haha! and it's still going, this thread is run on pure stoner power! haha.

~Burn ONe~
Dewayne


----------



## Mutt (Jul 4, 2007)

Pranic said:
			
		

> i tell you what mutt, i am so proud of myself.. one of my threads made it onto a sticky.... i should give you a hug!


 
your an old schooler here at MP you know that pranic.


----------



## Pranic (Jul 4, 2007)

will do will do.... you smokin fer me.. i'll drink up fer you.. i'm sure by the end of the night i'll be typin drunk lol


----------



## Buju (Jul 4, 2007)

Pranic said:
			
		

> will do will do.... you smokin fer me.. i'll drink up fer you.. i'm sure by the end of the night i'll be typin drunk lol


 
Sweet cause I don't have any beer left!


----------



## Pranic (Jul 4, 2007)

old schooler.. yes... but i was always in the office.. imma bad girl *give an innocent grin*  so mutt you still like dressin in drag.. haha!  i wanna go find that thread... in fact i'm going to...


----------



## Dewayne (Jul 4, 2007)

i'm smoking for us all, even mutt even though he has some haha.

~Burn One~
Dewayne


----------



## Dewayne (Jul 4, 2007)

Mutt? Dressing like a drag? what? explain? haha

~Burn One~
Dewayne


----------



## Buju (Jul 4, 2007)

Wow this is truth or.. well truth


----------



## Mutt (Jul 4, 2007)

oh this pic pranic? hehehe, too old for that now.


----------



## Pranic (Jul 4, 2007)

i can't find the thread    but i will i tell you i will hahaha!!    i should bring back the mens underwear thread.. revive it from death


----------



## Dewayne (Jul 4, 2007)

Okaaay i see technicolor now haha. 

~Burn One~
Dewayne


----------



## Mutt (Jul 4, 2007)

Pranic said:
			
		

> i can't find the thread  but i will i tell you i will hahaha!! i should bring back the mens underwear thread.. revive it from death


 
better search for one of your own threads.  about 1yr. 4 mos. ago.


----------



## Buju (Jul 4, 2007)

Pranic said:
			
		

> i can't find the thread  but i will i tell you i will hahaha!! i should bring back the mens underwear thread.. revive it from death


 
lol


----------



## Pranic (Jul 4, 2007)

oh so you found it.. how about a title??  or even a clue


----------



## Dewayne (Jul 4, 2007)

HAHA! mom's on page four, she's catching up, lmao!!! I wonder how fast it'll be if we keep steady posting lol.

~Burn ONe~
Dewayne


----------



## TheStickyIcky (Jul 4, 2007)

Pranic said:
			
		

> old schooler.. yes... but i was always in the office.. imma bad girl *give an innocent grin*  so mutt you still like dressin in drag.. haha!  i wanna go find that thread... in fact i'm going to...



:shocked:


----------



## Buju (Jul 4, 2007)

Dewayne said:
			
		

> Okaaay i see technicolor now haha.
> 
> ~Burn One~
> Dewayne


 
I hate to ask but what are you talking about lol


----------



## TheStickyIcky (Jul 4, 2007)

I take it you had a different account from before Pranic?


----------



## Pranic (Jul 4, 2007)

pranicfever    yeah you should read some of the old posts.. i started doin that today.. and i was just laughin at myself


----------



## Dewayne (Jul 4, 2007)

Haha, technicolor is where when you get so high you can see different colors. LIke staticy looking. I normally get it after hash or a big smoke of some really dank weed lol.

~Burn One~
Dewayne


----------



## Buju (Jul 4, 2007)

Dewayne said:
			
		

> Haha, technicolor is where when you get so high you can see different colors. LIke staticy looking. I normally get it after hash or a big smoke of some really dank weed lol.
> 
> ~Burn One~
> Dewayne


 
That made me cry lol


----------



## Mutt (Jul 4, 2007)

Thanks...thas right greendaygirl....thats where the pic is at.


----------



## Dewayne (Jul 4, 2007)

WHy did it make you cray? lol

~Burn One~
Dewayne


----------



## SmokinMom (Jul 4, 2007)

Dang, I missed the party!


----------



## Buju (Jul 4, 2007)

I remember getting that high one day. I had to keep talking or I would fall into the abyss. Thank god I didn't fall but I sure the hell annoyed my wife lol


----------



## Dewayne (Jul 4, 2007)

Nah mom, you missed part of it haha. Glad you could join in!


----------



## Pranic (Jul 4, 2007)

you didn't miss nuttin ma.. we still here chillin


----------



## Dewayne (Jul 4, 2007)

haha!! man i love being this high, it's not a couch lock. It's a good hyper'ish weed.

~Burn ONe~
Dewayne


----------



## Buju (Jul 4, 2007)

High mom! I still have some smoking left to do tonight.


----------



## Dewayne (Jul 4, 2007)

I just thought the same thing, i have a good bowl pack or two of krippy bag shake to smoke..i'm thinking about making a quick rigged water bong out of a 2 liter, aluminum made bowl, and a hollow part of a pen. 

~Burn One~
Dewayne


----------



## TheStickyIcky (Jul 4, 2007)

Check out this dude's attitude towards people just trying to help him.

http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=14622


----------



## Pranic (Jul 4, 2007)

yeah thats the easy way to make a wb   i usually use the 20 oz bottles though... the 2 Lts are a pain to hold on to when ur all highed up


----------



## SmokinMom (Jul 4, 2007)

Wow, I go check email and theres another page of new posts!!!

Moms gonna die of exhaustion!!


----------



## Pranic (Jul 4, 2007)

and i still can't find that thread.. but i will one day... might take me a while.. lol


----------



## Buju (Jul 4, 2007)

TheStickyIcky said:
			
		

> Check out this dude's attitude towards people just trying to help him.
> 
> http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=14622


 
not freakin cool


----------



## SmokinMom (Jul 4, 2007)

What thread?


----------



## Pranic (Jul 4, 2007)

aww man.. i knew nature would call eventually..


----------



## Pranic (Jul 4, 2007)

a thread about mutt dressing in drag....


----------



## Dewayne (Jul 4, 2007)

haha, yeah imma make the WB. So what's everyone doing now?

~Burn One~
Dewayne


----------



## Pranic (Jul 4, 2007)

scraping the rest of the gunk outta my bowl to smoke.. and headed to the lil girls room.


----------



## Buju (Jul 4, 2007)

adult swim. reading capone gone mad, and about to pack another bowl.


----------



## TheStickyIcky (Jul 4, 2007)

Just chillin'. What about you?


----------



## Dewayne (Jul 4, 2007)

making this WB and chilling. 

~Burn One~
Dewayne


----------



## Buju (Jul 4, 2007)

What are you making? Near the stove?


----------



## Dewayne (Jul 4, 2007)

Nah, a water bong, which is now done and imma smoke some of a water bong now 


~Burn One~
Dewayne


----------



## TheStickyIcky (Jul 4, 2007)

Well its been great guys. But, I'm going to crash out. Hopefully we can do this again sometime! 

Keep it real. Keep it clean. Keep it real clean.


----------



## Buju (Jul 4, 2007)

Sweet =)


----------



## Pranic (Jul 4, 2007)

aahhh i feel much better.. i think i fell asleep on the potty though.  so what'd i miss


----------



## Pranic (Jul 4, 2007)

night sticky


----------



## Buju (Jul 4, 2007)

Pranic said:
			
		

> aahhh i feel much better.. i think i fell asleep on the potty though. so what'd i miss


 
We lost Sticky


----------



## Pranic (Jul 4, 2007)

scraping this bowl is gonna take foooorever.. least it feels that way.. i miss my lil wooden bowl, that thing was a beast...


----------



## TheStickyIcky (Jul 4, 2007)

Good night guys.  You all have a good day tommorow!


----------



## Buju (Jul 4, 2007)

Mom just wooped some butt


----------



## Pranic (Jul 4, 2007)

i kissed a girl... and i may do it again.. ooh i kissed a girl... i kissed a girl her lips were sweet, she was just like kissin me.. but better.. i kissed a girl!   i love that song..


----------



## SmokinMom (Jul 4, 2007)

T-Bone73 said:
			
		

> Mom just wooped some butt


 
What did u see?


----------



## Dewayne (Jul 4, 2007)

lol back now, i had to finish all that...and aww, night stickky! take it easy bro.

so umm what are you all up to?

~Burn One~
Dewayne


----------



## Dewayne (Jul 4, 2007)

mom whooped butt? i'm going to check new posts haha!

~Burn One~
Dewayne

edit: Sorry, double post! lol thing wasn't clicking haha.  Sorry!!


----------



## Pranic (Jul 4, 2007)

she didn't whoop my butt.. not yet... i'm waiting for that day though..


----------



## Pranic (Jul 4, 2007)

so hows the bong workin for ya??


----------



## SmokinMom (Jul 4, 2007)

Haha Pranic you're something else!

Did we lose Mutt?


----------



## SmokinMom (Jul 4, 2007)

Whered tbone go?


----------



## Buju (Jul 4, 2007)

"mom whooped butt?"
A very unfriendly person.

I think we did lose Mutt


----------



## Dewayne (Jul 4, 2007)

it worked great haha. It's over now though...i think i've smoked mine and your shares both tonight lol.

~Burn One~
Dewayne


----------



## Buju (Jul 4, 2007)

Me too. I have to ration it out. I don't know when my wife will let me buy again lol


----------



## Pranic (Jul 4, 2007)

i am.. i am...


----------



## Dewayne (Jul 4, 2007)

lol! how much did she let you buy this time? 

~Burn One~
Dewayne


----------



## Pranic (Jul 4, 2007)

your wife won't let you buy????   psh.. just do it and don't tell her when she asks where 50 dollars went tell her you put a present on lay-away for her


----------



## Buju (Jul 4, 2007)

Not much  She said something about mortgage or something like that.


----------



## Dewayne (Jul 4, 2007)

haha pranic's motto is, "if you aint cheatin' you aint tryin'" lmao. Kidding 

~Burn One~
Dewayne


----------



## Buju (Jul 4, 2007)

Pranic said:
			
		

> your wife won't let you buy???? psh.. just do it and don't tell her when she asks where 50 dollars went tell her you put a present on lay-away for her


 
I like you, Pranic.


----------



## SmokinMom (Jul 4, 2007)

I am about to go smoke my last bowl.  

I have officially run out...it's been since October.

Sad times for ol mom.


----------



## Pranic (Jul 4, 2007)

hey i wouldn't be a lie.. just buy her somethin cheap at a yard sale and shine it up.. and give it to her in a month.. that way you can buy say 3 bags and get away with it


----------



## Pranic (Jul 4, 2007)

someone go drag greendaygirls butt in here.... i know she's out there.. i see her.... lay low in here with us.. don't worry we won't tell..


----------



## Buju (Jul 4, 2007)

That sucks mom 

She's being cool about the plants. I am sure she will be even cooler when I get a harvest haha


----------



## SmokinMom (Jul 4, 2007)

Yes, why aint she hanging with us?  You scare her Pranic?  LOL


----------



## Pranic (Jul 4, 2007)

sorry to hear your on your last bowl.. so since you gotta buy some more smoke.. how much you usually pay an oz?


----------



## Pranic (Jul 4, 2007)

... why you gotta think it was me who scared her...   as if i'm that bad about hitting on fine lookin mom's


----------



## SmokinMom (Jul 4, 2007)

$100- $120 tops


----------



## Buju (Jul 4, 2007)

Pranic said:
			
		

> hey i wouldn't be a lie.. just buy her somethin cheap at a yard sale and shine it up.. and give it to her in a month.. that way you can buy say 3 bags and get away with it


 
I burned that in my brain, pranic. That's good stuff right there.


----------



## Pranic (Jul 4, 2007)

ahh thats about what i pay here.. so thats not too bad of a price


----------



## Buju (Jul 4, 2007)

That's pretty low. 200-300 here depending on the grade.


----------



## Pranic (Jul 4, 2007)

haha... take my advice it'll work.. not that it's nice in all but.. still least she won't hassle you about buying weed...  just don't go to hog wild on it..or she'll know... oooo she'll know.. and she won't be happy.. haha


----------



## Pranic (Jul 4, 2007)

lol 420 posts since my last visit... perfect number... too bad it's about to go up


----------



## SmokinMom (Jul 4, 2007)

Lololol


----------



## Buju (Jul 4, 2007)

I think Dewayne went down.


----------



## Pranic (Jul 4, 2007)

he might have fallen from the chair..


----------



## SmokinMom (Jul 4, 2007)

I got Dewayne on messanger....he's up still.


----------



## Pranic (Jul 4, 2007)

wait.. now that i re-read that.. you might wanna rephrase that T  lol


----------



## Dewayne (Jul 4, 2007)

no i didn't, i took a break haha.

~Burn One~
Dewayne


----------



## SmokinMom (Jul 4, 2007)

Maybe he couldnt handle me and pranic together.  Its our good looks ya know.


----------



## Buju (Jul 4, 2007)

You're an animal, Dewayne.

I am going to repack my bowl again.


----------



## Dewayne (Jul 4, 2007)

You know, in maine it was 200 an ounce? i was mad until i moved back down here, it's like 80 an ounce. But i'm like wait, this is bad weed haha. IN maine we always got really great weed. Now if i had to buy i'd pay the difference.

~Burn One~
Dewayne


----------



## Pranic (Jul 4, 2007)

lol.. me and you together... lemme think about that one for a sec... hummmmmmmmmmmm yup it'd be hott alright..


----------



## Pranic (Jul 4, 2007)

depending on what you buy... mids here in NorthWest PA is like 100-120   now if your buying highs... woah buddy your talking 200-250.. but it's some damn good smoke


----------



## Buju (Jul 4, 2007)




----------



## SmokinMom (Jul 4, 2007)

Smoke...

I am about to smoke my very last bowl.

I dont feel comfortible about running out.  

I've had a nice supply since last Oct.


----------



## Dewayne (Jul 4, 2007)

haha i'm an animal? Okay Okay, if you were to say i was an animal, any animal but it was what you could see me as, what type of animal would it be? i mean from a gold fish to a gorilla haha!! 

~Burn One~
Dewayne


----------



## Buju (Jul 4, 2007)

A gold fish ahhaha


----------



## SmokinMom (Jul 4, 2007)

Haha tbone, I have that same pic as an emoticon on my messanger.  Courtesy of my good friend Riz.  Thanks Riz.


----------



## Pranic (Jul 4, 2007)

humm you dewayne i'd say.. a spider monkey..


----------



## Buju (Jul 4, 2007)

Riz seems like a cool dude.. or dudette. Very artsy


----------



## Dewayne (Jul 4, 2007)

Woa, a spider monkey? haha that's pretty cool actually. You know i always wanted to have a pet monkey or a leemer haha.

~Burn One~
Dewayne


----------



## SmokinMom (Jul 4, 2007)

T-Bone73 said:
			
		

> Riz seems like a cool dude.. or dudette. Very artsy


 
Riz rocks my socks.!  Such a cool dude.


----------



## Dewayne (Jul 4, 2007)

Yeah, did a pretty good job on BBP's av.

~Burn One~
Dewayne


----------



## Buju (Jul 4, 2007)

My daughter wanted one too. I said you want some creature running around throwing it's own crap at us? She doesn't want one anymore.


----------



## Pranic (Jul 4, 2007)

where oh where is the pot fairy when i need her


----------



## SmokinMom (Jul 4, 2007)

hahahahaha tbone!!!!


----------



## Dewayne (Jul 4, 2007)

haha, well you can train them to do stuff, have manners everything lol. I just thought it'd be pretty cool.

~Burn One~
Dewayne


----------



## Pranic (Jul 4, 2007)

lol.. yeah monkeys do have a habbit of throwing ****... but the cutest monkey and best one to have as a pet would be a capouchie  or how ever it's spelled but you gotta watch out for them.. they are theives..


----------



## Buju (Jul 4, 2007)

I love that movie gramma's boy. The guy gets a lion, then a monkey to guard his stuff. LOL


----------



## SmokinMom (Jul 4, 2007)

A monkey for a pet?????

Nah!

Gimmie a cute puppy any day.


----------



## SmokinMom (Jul 4, 2007)

Well guys the time has come for ol mom to go to bed

Beauty sleep and all.  

Have fun and behave.  I don't wanna have to come in here and do a bunch of editing in the morning.  LOL.

XXOO


----------



## Buju (Jul 4, 2007)

I hear ya mom. I got me a pup. He just turned 7 months. Got him at 7 weeks.

Night Mom


----------



## Pranic (Jul 4, 2007)

i wanna buy a pitbull for me and my gf.. but each puppy is like a few 1000 dollars.. the 2 pups i want are 2500 for the male and 1500 for the female but they are oh so cute


----------



## Pranic (Jul 4, 2007)

aright well night ma.. sleep well.. and i promise you won't have to edit tooo too much lol


----------



## Pranic (Jul 4, 2007)

sweet i'm finally done scraping my bowl..... it's gonna taste like deodorant.. but i'll do the trick


----------



## Dewayne (Jul 4, 2007)

Niiight mom!!

~Burn One~
Dewayne


----------



## SmokinMom (Jul 4, 2007)

Ok real quick, I gotta ask...

What is it with pitbulls and pot smokers????

Ok, night.


PS- Go google Great Pyrenees.  Thats the pup I have.  Much prettier then a pitbull.  

LOL.


----------



## Buju (Jul 4, 2007)

I love Pyrenees. My friend's just died last year. Great dog. We have a yellow lab.


----------



## Pranic (Jul 4, 2007)

umm i don't know what it is about pitts and potsmokers.. i just want a pitt.. i fell in love with my friends dog Isis.. she's a pure white pit.. and i love her to death.. and i'll go look up that breed...


----------



## SmokinMom (Jul 4, 2007)

Nite my friends.



zzzzzzzzz


----------



## Dewayne (Jul 4, 2007)

I do like pitbulls, and yeah, your pyrenee is pretty cool looking lol. Now that i think about it like all my stoner friends ike pit bulls haha. Weird

~Burn ONe~
Dewayne


----------



## Buju (Jul 4, 2007)

I love pitts. Beatiful dogs. But my favorite is the lab and the kuvas.


----------



## Pranic (Jul 4, 2007)

i like pits and pins and of course rots


----------



## Buju (Jul 4, 2007)

Pits pins rots lol


----------



## Pranic (Jul 4, 2007)

hey rocker420 welcome to the thread... come on in.. pull up a chair.. hug wit us


----------



## Pranic (Jul 4, 2007)

lol say that 5 times fast T...


----------



## Dewayne (Jul 4, 2007)

I think in not tooo long imma go ahead and try and get some sleep....

~Burn One~
Dewayne


----------



## Pranic (Jul 4, 2007)

i have 60 new e-mails.. only problem is... they are all from this thread.. lol.. i've deleted the stuff in my inbox like 50 times already lol


----------



## Buju (Jul 4, 2007)

Yea me too. I don't think I can smoke another bowl.


----------



## Pranic (Jul 4, 2007)

what is this thing you speak of... called sleep?


----------



## Dewayne (Jul 4, 2007)

i CAN, i just wouldn't wanna waste it right now lol. Cause imma go to bed soon lol. If i was with friends i'd have another blunt up and ready by now haha.

~Burn One~
Dewayne


----------



## Buju (Jul 4, 2007)

Pranic said:
			
		

> i have 60 new e-mails.. only problem is... they are all from this thread.. lol.. i've deleted the stuff in my inbox like 50 times already lol


 
I meant to hit quote. But you have my thanks anyway lol

I forgot about that. Crap now I will have to weed out millions of emails haha


----------



## Dewayne (Jul 4, 2007)

It's a thing that make people like me enjoy laying down and relaxing even if you don't haha!!! i need some sleep occasionally, i stay up a lot as it is, i get a few hours of sleep each night and i end up getting up and working around the house or doing construction.

~Burn One~
Dewayne


----------



## Buju (Jul 4, 2007)

Dewayne said:
			
		

> i CAN, i just wouldn't wanna waste it right now lol. Cause imma go to bed soon lol. If i was with friends i'd have another blunt up and ready by now haha.
> 
> ~Burn One~
> Dewayne


 
I have to do that whole rationing out thing. :fid:


----------



## Dewayne (Jul 4, 2007)

That's what Gmail's for, i love Gmail, you just type "gmail.com" and it'll go to your inbox, it's simply laid out, easy, quick, great email i would say! =)

~Burn ONe~
Dewayne


----------



## Pranic (Jul 4, 2007)

i have everything from the forum go directly into it's own lil folder. it's just easier that way...  hey..you can roll a blunt for me... just teleport the dohickey through the phone line.. i bet that blunt would taste better than this black tar resin..


----------



## Pranic (Jul 4, 2007)

oops i swore.. please forgive me mom.... you'll have to edit that.. i'm too lazy to do it myself lol


----------



## Buju (Jul 4, 2007)

Pranic said:
			
		

> i have everything from the forum go directly into it's own lil folder. it's just easier that way... hey..you can roll a blunt for me... just teleport the dohickey through the phone line.. i bet that blunt would taste better than this black tar resin..


 
God bless resin. It kept me going all week


----------



## Dewayne (Jul 4, 2007)

Yeah, sucks man. I wish i could smoke ya up so you didn't lol. I really enjoy smoking other people up for some reason. I mean it always comes back around but..smoking with people is pretty chill. That's why i like smoking and hanging out on here. If it was just me and no computer...i dunno what i'd do..i wouldn't smoke near as much.

~Burn One~
Dewayne


----------



## Pranic (Jul 4, 2007)

what do you construct??


----------



## Dewayne (Jul 4, 2007)

wow lol. A whole week on resin. I remember those times. I was never keen on that taste lol but resin did hit the spot when it was all you had.

~Burn One~
Dewayne


----------



## Pranic (Jul 4, 2007)

lol yeah this is the last of my resin.. i scrapped my bowl 3 times in the last 2 days... i just about am ran out.. gotta go sell some more dvd's so i can get myself a dime


----------



## Dewayne (Jul 4, 2007)

I Build houses with a crew, like a 6 person crew and they're all my friends...we're on break right now but yeah. I enjoy it, i enjoy hard work for some reason.

~Burn One~
Dewayne


----------



## Dewayne (Jul 4, 2007)

Lol, don't sell all your stuff now! You dont' wanna end up with nothing but past highs lol. High is goo dbut i wouldn't sell mys tuff for it.

~Burn One~
Dewayne


----------



## Buju (Jul 4, 2007)

Dewayne said:
			
		

> wow lol. A whole week on resin. I remember those times. I was never keen on that taste lol but resin did hit the spot when it was all you had.
> 
> ~Burn One~
> Dewayne


 
Resin and shake. We have 2 bongs and a few bowls. And had a bunch of shake bags.

My back up is all gone lol. But I still have about a 1/4 left,


----------



## Pranic (Jul 4, 2007)

thats cool that you have a job you enjoy. wish i could say the same.. every job i've ever had.. i hated it... i worked from 13 till i turned 22.. now i'm just taking a break from work.. although i need to.. i can't aford to go with out for much longer.. you know it's a bad sign when ur lookin through your stuff to see what you can sell just for a buck...


----------



## Dewayne (Jul 4, 2007)

Yup, but there are tough times and there are good times. I'd just try and get a job at whatever means nesacary just to get it quick, to maybe give you something to support you a bit till you can find a more decent job. 

~Burn One~
Dewayne


----------



## Buju (Jul 4, 2007)

Too bad we couldn't lock the thread at 420 posts at 4:20am. But I guess we are in different time zones hehe


----------



## Pranic (Jul 4, 2007)

yeah i was thinkin about goin and making those boxed lunches for the mentally challanged and physically disabled people... i mean it can't be to hard just to make sandwhiches all day right.. lol   last job i held was in a coffee packing plant.. i hated that.. before that i worked for 8 years as a short order cook.. and i've also worked in an injection modling plant.. and of course i've delt weed.. not much money in that to be honest... and..other than that.. i've done the babysitting thing.. the mowing grass thing.. i was thinkin about also gettin myself a paper route...  i'm just lookin for somethin that isn't like hard labor.. i'm tired of hard labor.. i wanna be the person sittin behind a desk or teaching classes.. or i dunno.. i need a college degree before i'll ever get that. i know.


----------



## Buju (Jul 4, 2007)

You can do alright if you get enought routes. At least around here. The poor paper boy is out of a job. I've known a few people that do it. They made pretty good money.


----------



## Dewayne (Jul 4, 2007)

Yeah, it's about that way now. Really alls you'd have to do is get some computer degree at a technical college ya know. Even if it's programming or ..computer repair. It wouldn't be so hard to get that degree and it's really a high paying job. And i'm sure after the college they'll prolly even guide you where you need to go to get the jobs.

~Burn One~
Dewayne


----------



## Pranic (Jul 4, 2007)

who is this irrestiable creature who has an insatiable love for the dead....  mmm love zombie... just so woke my nephew up... ooops.. lol mybad


----------



## Dewayne (Jul 4, 2007)

Yup, or you can try decieving, Get you and some of your girlfriends out by the road in the day time with a sign that says "topless car wash" and charge like 20 dolars up front, sit them down in chairs and have some of your guy friends come out without their shirts on and wash the cars.  haha

~Burn One~
Dewayne


----------



## Buju (Jul 4, 2007)

HAHa lol


----------



## Dewayne (Jul 4, 2007)

Lol, hopefully he'll just go back to sleep then! 

~Burn One~
Dewayne


----------



## Pranic (Jul 4, 2007)

yeah i just recently switched my major to humanities & philosopy.. then after i get my BA in that i'm thinking i'm going to continue on and get a teaching degree, eventaully i wanna be a professor.. i think that would be a cool gig..


----------



## Pranic (Jul 4, 2007)

hummm.. i'd feel bad by tricking sober people out of their money.. lol

i had a friend who once made up a fake chairty and went around her town and collected like 500 dollas in cash... i wish i had no moral.. cos that could really work.


----------



## Dewayne (Jul 4, 2007)

Yeah, i mean whatever intrigues you is what you need to aim for. I Love playing gutiar, and hopefully one day i'll be able to start a band ya know, even if we don't get big, we just mess around in gigs etc. But it's something i wanna do and plan on it. I just like to do everything i desire in life haha.  So whatever is good for you, just shoot and go for it.

~Burn One~
Dewayne


----------



## Pranic (Jul 4, 2007)

if you ever need a vocalist... gimme a call


----------



## Buju (Jul 4, 2007)

that was deep man. I like it.


----------



## Dewayne (Jul 4, 2007)

Yeah but that's really cold hearted. I would just think about the people giving the money, it's not that they're giving away so much money, it's that they're giving it away because they think it's going for a good cause, maybe to help a kid that doesn't have a home. Buuut little do they know it's really going to support someones habbit or help them make easy money. So i'd never bea ble to do that haha, it's pretty wrong too. My friend once checked mail boxes in town just to see if someone ahd left a birthday card or something in there, and he found one. I guess they hadn't checked the mail, he opened it and it had 20 bucks in it haha. I made him take it back 

~Burn One~
Dewayne


----------



## Dewayne (Jul 4, 2007)

haha, thanks 

~Burn One~
Dewayne


----------



## Buju (Jul 4, 2007)

I had a card stolen. They even cashed the check. My father showed the copy with "my signature" on it lol


----------



## Pranic (Jul 4, 2007)

i woulda made him take it back too... like i said i hate having some morals .. because if i didn't have them.. i mean nothing would ever stop me.. sad thing is. there are people who will do anything.. and i mean anything


----------



## Dewayne (Jul 4, 2007)

yeah, that stuff sucks. But what goes around willlll for SURE go back around. So down the line they'll learn some kind of lesson 

~Burn One~
Dewayne


----------



## Pranic (Jul 4, 2007)

oh my ding-a-ling  oh my ding-a-ling... i want you to play with my ding-a-ling..


----------



## Dewayne (Jul 4, 2007)

Yup, there sure are people who DO anything.I'm actually glad i have morals though. If i didn't have morals i wouldn't be the person i am now and i like the person i am now and the life i have. Hehe so morals are pretty good. I'd prolly be doing more than "stealing the cookies from the cookie jar"

~Burn One~
Dewayne


----------



## Pranic (Jul 4, 2007)

yes!!! i just so found some vicodine


----------



## Buju (Jul 4, 2007)

Looks like that resin is kicking in lol

Those freakin cookies.


----------



## Pranic (Jul 4, 2007)

i hear ya.. thats why i said i should never become a law dog.. you know i would so abuse the power they have... but it would be a fun ride..


----------



## Dewayne (Jul 4, 2007)

haha, i wouldn't confinscate peoples weed though. i'd feel bad for 'em! lol...i mean i don't like cops in certain ways, but think what the citys would be like without them? I'd just wish i was invisible to them so i could smoke my smoke and live life and they wouldn't have anything to say about that.  which is why i am so going to vaca in amsterdam haha

~Burn One~
Dewayne


----------



## Pranic (Jul 4, 2007)

i can't believe it's like 4 in themorning really ic an't i feel like i just woke up.. but i been up since 8am


----------



## Dewayne (Jul 4, 2007)

haha, wellll unlike you, imma go to bed in a few mins lol. I'd like to make this thing go to 20 pages first though haha.

~Burn One~
Dewayne


----------



## Pranic (Jul 4, 2007)

i would be like... i won't confiscate this weed i found on you.. on one condition, you sit here and smoke out my police cruiser with me.. haha!


----------



## Dewayne (Jul 4, 2007)

lmao. I'd do it  I used to know a dirty cop that smoked, i wouldnt' ever smoke around or with himt hough. I didn't feel comfortable knowing that in 8 hours he's going to be wearing a badge and riding in a cruiser haha.

~Burn ONe~
Dewayne


----------



## Buju (Jul 4, 2007)

They would be sweet lol


----------



## Buju (Jul 4, 2007)

A good friend of mine is a cop. If they only knew what I know lol


----------



## Pranic (Jul 4, 2007)

and i know if i was a cop.. and i was in on a bust.. and i saw cash in the crack house sittin on the counter i'd stuff that cash in my pants ... lol


----------



## Dewayne (Jul 4, 2007)

When i lived in maine these cops would always search my friends and i and get our weed...they didn't even do anything, i'm thankful but still knowing that they're gonna take that and smoke it and at least not just book it in evidence is upsetting lol. If i can't smoke MY weed, i don't want some officer in a uniform smoking it lol.

~Burn One~
Dewayne


----------



## Dewayne (Jul 4, 2007)

Wow, 376 posts on this thing lol, cheers 

~Burn ONe~
Dewayne


----------



## Pranic (Jul 4, 2007)

only 376.... in what maybe 5 hours.. or so..


----------



## Pranic (Jul 4, 2007)

aorry my bad thats 7 hours


----------



## Dewayne (Jul 4, 2007)

Yeah, that's still good though, and all that i smoked haha! it was fun 

~Burn One~
Dewayne


----------



## Pranic (Jul 4, 2007)

how much did you smoke?


----------



## Buju (Jul 4, 2007)

Yep lots of fun. I can't wait to sleep in tomorrow.. well today. lol


----------



## Dewayne (Jul 4, 2007)

I smoked a half of a 4 gram blunt of krippy, i took a few hits of hash and i smoked 2 and a half to three bowls out of the water bong. if i remember correctly anyways haha.

~Burn One~
Dewayne


----------



## Pranic (Jul 4, 2007)

hummmm so i'd say you about smoked an 8th


----------



## Dewayne (Jul 4, 2007)

well i smoked prolly 6 grams or so i'd say it was. And the hash, which is what i think really got me lol.

~Burn One~
Dewayne


----------



## Pranic (Jul 4, 2007)

ur prolly gonna wake up high tomarrow lol.....


----------



## Buju (Jul 4, 2007)

I want a cannabis cracker


----------



## Pranic (Jul 4, 2007)

i hate snorting vicodine.. but it's just sitting here.. lookin at me like.. please do me.. you know you love pain killers.... and yes i do.. i do love you pain killers.. but i don't wanna abuse you... one day i might need you... but snort me..you'll catch a buzz..   temptation.. what to do what to do..


----------



## Dewayne (Jul 4, 2007)

haha tbone, it doesn't take but .6 of a gram to make 4, and one will last you hours. Make some  and i doubt that i'll wake up high, but i'm still high right now for sure lol.

~Burn One~
Dewayne


----------



## Pranic (Jul 4, 2007)

a cannabis cracker.. forgive me i'm slow


----------



## Dewayne (Jul 4, 2007)

I used to snort pills and pop pills, i stick to marijuana now =) i like it much better.

~Burn ONe~
Dewayne


----------



## Pranic (Jul 4, 2007)

me too.. thats why i am akinda wary about snortin this... i forget how much vicodin burns...


----------



## Dewayne (Jul 4, 2007)

It's a way to eat weed and get you pretty high. If you search the forum room umm with the eating weed it'll be like "cheap easy way to eat weed" or something. Pretty neat though.

~Burn One~
Dewayne


----------



## Dewayne (Jul 4, 2007)

Well, i think i'm going to be going to bed! I had a chill time here, i enjoyed it. Thanks guys for the chat. You guys are aweseom, take care and have a great 4th!!! Night Marijuana Passion!

~Burn One~
Dewayne


----------



## Pranic (Jul 4, 2007)

goodnight sleep well  happy 4th 2 you 2


----------



## Buju (Jul 4, 2007)

Night man. I had a blast too. Seeyas Pranic  I am off to bed.

Peace


----------



## Pranic (Jul 4, 2007)

goodnight T  sleep well


----------



## Dewayne (Jul 4, 2007)

Thanks. Sleep well T-Bone. Same to you pranic if you decide to take your nocturnal self to bed  lol..niiiight

~Burn One~
Dewayne


----------



## Pranic (Jul 4, 2007)

i'll crash when the birds start chirping like usual lol... night ya'll


----------



## Dewayne (Jul 4, 2007)

haha okay everything i need to do ont he computer is done, checked all the emails and whatever off, lol night for real this time!!!

~Burn One~
Dewayne


----------



## Buju (Jul 4, 2007)

Night lol almost 400


----------



## Pranic (Jul 4, 2007)

lol 5am  we been up all night... who knew.. aright sleep tight both of ya


----------



## Pranic (Jul 4, 2007)

aright, i'm passing the *bleep* out!  goodnight all you late nighters.. and goodmorning to all you early birds, have a great holiday all


----------



## MrPuffAlot (Jul 4, 2007)

all of, you.. some...



POST W  hores....


Happy 4th..

Ill be here at work, keeping the economy going..


----------



## Mutt (Jul 4, 2007)

Ouch my aching head....
Hope everyone had fun. Thread will be closed. Now that it's morning.:stoned:


----------

